# Drückt RIFT auch auf euren Raid-Kader?



## codiak (18. April 2011)

Fast jede Gilde hat eine Fluktuation seiner aktiven Chars. Besonders deutlich wird dies wenn neue Alternativen zu Wow auf den Markt kommen. 

Vor einigen Wochen lächelte ich noch über unsere geringe Abwanderungsrate. Einige Member testetn das Game zwar ausgibig und teilten uns ihre Erfahrungen umfangreich im TS mit. Dennoch wanderten nur wenige ab. Doch so langsam mehren sich die Chars in unseren Reihen, welche nicht mehr online kommen. Darunter auch viele alte Hasen der ersten Stunde die immer die Spitze unseres Raid-Kaders stellten.
Auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Ersatz stellte ich schnell fest, dass recht viele Gilden bei uns massig Member suchen. Darunter auch einige die zu WOLK gut gefüllt und erfolgreich waren.

Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, wir sind nicht die einzigen die wirklich gute und solide Spieler abwandern lassen musten.

Drückt RIFT auch auf euren Raid-Kader?


----------



## orkman (18. April 2011)

ja , ich bin zum beispiel auch abgewandert ^^ und wenn man sich die hauptstaedte so ansieht is die in wow recht leer im gegensatz zu denen in RIFT ^^


----------



## Lucid (18. April 2011)

nun ich denke - wie ich am beispiel aion gesehen habe - dass die meisten wieder kommen^^
hab bei uns allerdings keine großen abwanderungen bemerken können


----------



## Arkanoss (18. April 2011)

Also ich finde es garnicht mal so schlimm.... ganz im gegenteil ... Ich spiele auf einem RP/pvp server und immer mehr verfällt da das RP... aber dank den "neuen" mmo´s verpissen sich die nerd´s, die eh nur stören und wir spieler die auch das Rp lieben können wieder in Ruhe das Beisammen sein geniesen und mal wieder durch atmen.

Und das mit den "leeren" städten kann ich auch nicht wirklich bestätigen ... noch nicht .. bei uns ist OG/SW/Strath/dala meist so voll das ich sogar auf Exodar oder thunderbluff ausweichen muss um im ah oder bankfach bis zum lehrer nen weg finde.
Aber dennoch erhoffe ich mir insgeheim dass endlich die spieler sich verdrücken, die eh immer nur mimmimi wegen end content usw machen. und lassen den platz wieder für die leute die das rp oder auch einfach nur das Game so lieben wie es ist.

so danke und amen


----------



## Bandit 1 (18. April 2011)

Was ist Rift ? 

Nein, bei uns sind alle noch da. Aber es stellt sich eine gewisse WOW-Unlust ein. Auch bei mir.

Wir haben im Moment einfach zu wenig Leute zu Raidzeiten weil die Leute einfach gar nicht mehr einloggen.
Die meisten haben aber auch einfach von MMOs die Nase voll und zocken wieder offline.

z.B. bei diesem Wetter bin ich lieber draussen als vorm PC, ist einfach so. Gäb es was tolles neues, dann 
vielleicht nicht, aber der aufgewärmte WOW-Brei, nein danke. 
Und Bosskämpfe immer schwerer zu machen und immer mehr Movement und Aufmerksamkeit zu verlangen
ist auch nicht die beste Idee. Bei uns haben 3 ältere Spieler das Handtuch geworfen, weil sie einfach keinen
Spaß an "Super Mario 3D" haben. Sie wollen nicht rennen, hüpfen, da aufpassen und dort hin klicken.


----------



## Anvy (18. April 2011)

Bei uns liegt es ebenfalls nicht an RIFT. Es ist mehr die Sommerpause. Ich persönlich habe nicht mehr die große Lust auf WoW. Cata ist nur das neue WotLK und die nörgelnde Community nimmt einen den ganzen Spaß, da so vieles grundlos generft wird. Allerdings würde ich nicht zu RIFT wechseln. Ich warte auf GW2 und dann werde ich höhstwahrscheinlich WoW komplett Adieu sagen. ^^


----------



## Lari (18. April 2011)

Ich spiele Rift jetzt seit Release, vorher WotLK durch mit Pause während ICC und Cata seit Release.
Zu Beginn von Cataclysm waren wir brechend voll, 22+ Anmeldungen für unseren 10er Raid. Im Februar fielen dann schon wieder Raids aus.
Es lag also vermutlich einfach an der Unlust der Member.

Allerdings seh ich Rift auch als potentiellen Grund für ein paar Abwanderer.
Gerade im Endgame bietet Rift eine nette Alternative, die ich sogar anspruchsvoller als WoW erachte. Neben von Anfang an 10 5er Instanzen, in denen man auch gerne mal 3+ Stunden drin ist, gibt es mittlerweile 2 Raids, die es auch in sich haben. Welche ich allerdings noch nicht gesehen habe.
Aber auch nur, weil das Equip noch nicht langt. Wenn man da als Tank von einem Trashmob mit einem Treffer die Hälfte des Lebens verliert. Autsch 

Also Rift schlägt genau in die PvE Kerbe, die WoW bietet, und das ziemlich gut. Es wird aber sicherlich keinen Niedergang von WoW darstellen, auch wenn es die Zahl der aktiven Raidgilden leicht drücken wird.

Wer Interesse an Rift hat, soll es sich mal an den Wochenenden anschauen, wenn es wieder Trial-Keys gibt.
Wer keinen WoW-ähnlichen Inhalt will, muss wohl noch bis Guild Wars warten. 3 Fraktionen PvP ( 3 Server gegeneinander ), darauf wartet die Community


----------



## RedShirt (18. April 2011)

*schaut den TE an*

*schaut zum Fenster raus*

*schaut den TE an*

Ich glaube, es gibt auch andere Gründe für Abstinenz... Grillen, in die Sonne legen, usw usw
Es wird Sommer.

Zudem: Durchs neue Gildensystem sucht *jede* Gilde Mitglieder.
"Hey, levelt unsere Gilde durch Eure EP!  Gebt uns Achievs!"
sagt nur meistens keiner.

Alles im grünen Bereich, wenn man das mal verstanden hat.

Insgesamt ist Cata schon n paar Monate raus, und die meisten begnügen sich mit 12/12, das haben nicht wenige erreicht.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. April 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> *schaut den TE an*
> 
> *schaut zum Fenster raus*
> 
> ...



Ich glaube langsam, wir sind eine falsche Gilde.

Wir sind so klein, das wir keinen Raid selbst basteln können. Wir sind einfach eine Art "Familie", die sich täglich im TS trifft und zusammen ein paar Instanzen abschließt, ein paar Quests macht, alte Instanzen für Gildenerfolge besucht.

Ich habe schon mehrfach im Handelschannel geschrieben, das wir nicht neue Mitglieder suchen. Ich denke, das trifft es am ehesten :-)

Ich würde mich über neue Mitglieder freuen, die einfach etwas Spiellust mitbringen und einfach ein ehrliches Herz haben, aber diese muss ich nicht extra im Handelschannel suchen, sondern finden.


----------



## pastranora (18. April 2011)

codiak schrieb:


> Fast jede Gilde hat eine Fluktuation seiner aktiven Chars. Besonders deutlich wird dies wenn neue Alternativen zu Wow auf den Markt kommen.
> 
> Vor einigen Wochen lächelte ich noch über unsere geringe Abwanderungsrate. Einige Member testetn das Game zwar ausgibig und teilten uns ihre Erfahrungen umfangreich im TS mit. Dennoch wanderten nur wenige ab. Doch so langsam mehren sich die Chars in unseren Reihen, welche nicht mehr online kommen. Darunter auch viele alte Hasen der ersten Stunde die immer die Spitze unseres Raid-Kaders stellten.
> Auf der Suche nach brauchbaren Ersatz stellte ich schnell fest, dass recht viele Gilden bei uns massig Member suchen. Darunter auch einige die zu WOLK gut gefüllt und erfolgreich waren.
> ...



Jo schon sehr stark



Arkanoss schrieb:


> Also ich finde es garnicht mal so schlimm.... ganz im gegenteil ... Ich spiele auf einem RP/pvp server und immer mehr verfällt da das RP... aber dank den "neuen" mmo´s verpissen sich die nerd´s, die eh nur stören und wir spieler die auch das Rp lieben können wieder in Ruhe das Beisammen sein geniesen und mal wieder durch atmen.
> 
> Und das mit den "leeren" städten kann ich auch nicht wirklich bestätigen ... noch nicht .. bei uns ist OG/SW/Strath/dala meist so voll das ich sogar auf Exodar oder thunderbluff ausweichen muss um im ah oder bankfach bis zum lehrer nen weg finde.
> Aber dennoch erhoffe ich mir insgeheim dass endlich die spieler sich verdrücken, die eh immer nur mimmimi wegen end content usw machen. und lassen den platz wieder für die leute die das rp oder auch einfach nur das Game so lieben wie es ist.
> ...



Ich denke es sind nicht die nerds die gehen sollten. Sondern Spieler wie du die kein gemeinschaftssin haben sondern Egomanen sind.



Bandit schrieb:


> Was ist Rift ?
> 
> Nein, bei uns sind alle noch da. Aber es stellt sich eine gewisse WOW-Unlust ein. Auch bei mir.
> 
> ...



DITO



Lari schrieb:


> Ich spiele Rift jetzt seit Release, vorher WotLK durch mit Pause während ICC und Cata seit Release.
> Zu Beginn von Cataclysm waren wir brechend voll, 22+ Anmeldungen für unseren 10er Raid. Im Februar fielen dann schon wieder Raids aus.
> Es lag also vermutlich einfach an der Unlust der Member.
> 
> ...



DITO wobei die 3 Realms ist von DAOC her schon bekannt, tut aber nicht abwerten sondern ist einfach nur GEIL


----------



## Ravolos (18. April 2011)

Ja, meine WoW Gilde hat mich leider schon gekickt, weil ich so lange offline war und mich durch gewisse Gründe nicht abmelden konnte.

Trotz Fungilde haben sie da andere Töne von wegen Gildenaktivät angenommen. Laut Arsenal und WoW Progress geht's dort aber nicht wirklich voran, vor allem weil die Raids für uns in Cata zu schwer sind.

Nun halt in Rift unterwegs ... Auch wenn's dort auch schwer sein soll, gibt's dort wenigstens genug außerhalb von Raids zu tun.

GC hat mich und so wie andere (die nicht unbedingt in Rift) mit diversen Sprüchen rausgeekelt. Wüßte nicht, warum ich mit 4.1 oder 4.2 wiederkehren sollte.

Gestern Abend waren sämtlichen deutschen Rift Shards bis auf 2 "hoch" besiedelt, manche schätze ich zu hoch, sonst hätte es dort nicht so beim Event Phase 2 & 3 gelaggt. Auf meinen beiden Shards gings aber. Für die übervölkerten Shards sollten se mal Transfers ermöglichen. Aber auch ingame sieht man so langsam viele 50er in Sanctum und im Chat über WoW bashen.

Mal sehen wie sich das alles in WoW und Rift entwickelt. Die Sommerpause schlägt bald auch bei mir durch


----------



## Super PePe (18. April 2011)

Wenn man böse wäre würde man die ganzen Rift (ist es ein billiges Nachahmer Produkt eines Deosprays?) Themen in WoW Foren unter guerilla marketing abstempeln, was sie im Grunde auch sind.
Weil selbst wenn JA. Rift ist schuld, was würde man aus so einer Belanglosigkeit an Thema ziehen. Oh spiele ich mal Ruft. Oder
Oh endlich mal Abwechselung im öden Büffett.dä wo ich mir eine Seite aussuchen und mit grandioser Selbstsicherheit die andere niedersmalltalken kann "Raft ist scheiße WoW cool", "NEIN WAU ist scheiße alle nerds Reft ist bÄssA.", "Jungs da draussen locken zarte Brüste erotisch verpackt in Soße von KFC..."

wie auch immer es ist und bleibt Werbung


----------



## Arkanoss (18. April 2011)

pastranora schrieb:


> Ich denke es sind nicht die nerds die gehen sollten. Sondern Spieler wie du die kein gemeinschaftssin haben sondern Egomanen sind.



Wohe nimmst du das wissen mich zu beurteilen??? Auserdem bin ich in einer gilde die super zusammen hällt und da kann ich dein "Ego-blups" nicht erkennen da wir eine gemeinschaft sind, die viel zusammen unternimmt... 
also dein comment+0 ahnung über andere= wayne..


----------



## Figetftw! (18. April 2011)

Ob es nun RIFT ist , ein vollkommen verbuggtes und nicht ausbalanciertes Spiel oder einfach am wunderbaren Frühlingswetter es ist logisch das die leute weniger spielen 

Da wir nur noch 1, maximal 2 Raidtage haben um den content zu clearen haben wir das Problem allerdings nicht da unsere Member sehr viel Freizeit haben


----------



## Blackout1091 (18. April 2011)

Lucid schrieb:


> nun ich denke - wie ich am beispiel aion gesehen habe - dass die meisten wieder kommen^^
> hab bei uns allerdings keine großen abwanderungen bemerken können



Hab auch RIFT gezockt bin aber zum Beispiel jetzt wieder bei WoW. Gefällt mir irgendwie trotzdem besser...
Ist ja Ansichtssache aber ich denke ,dass noch vermehrt Leute wiederkommen werden.


----------



## Bandit 1 (18. April 2011)

pastranora schrieb:


> Ich denke es sind nicht die nerds die gehen sollten. Sondern Spieler wie du die kein gemeinschaftssin haben sondern Egomanen sind.
> 
> DITO
> 
> DITO wobei die 3 Realms ist von DAOC her schon bekannt, tut aber nicht abwerten sondern ist einfach nur GEIL



Hey, Hobbyanalytiker. 3 Mann über einen Kamm geschoren, Gratz

Oder wie muss ich dein infantiles rumgetippsel verstehen ?


----------



## Kerbe (18. April 2011)

Also ich bin auch zu Rift abgewandert weil WoW langweilig geworden ist und bei rift ist die Community deutlich besser wie bei WoW und die das Spiel ist einfach nur klasse


----------



## norp (18. April 2011)

Das mit der Community bei Rift wird schon noch oder glaubt jemand ernsthaft, daß ausschließlich oder überwiegend die eigenem Bekunden zufolge Lichtgestalten abwandern?


----------



## kwiss (18. April 2011)

Eigentlich ist Rift wie WoW am anfang und ich schätze rift wird sich genauso weiterentwickeln wie WoW es getan hat, und dann werden Leute Rift langweilig finden und zu WoW greifen oder zu ganz anderen Spielen


----------



## Irata1959a (18. April 2011)

zu aion sind seiner zeit etwa 10-20 leute abgewandert , nach 4 wochen waren die ersten wieder da , nach 3 monaten der letzte .

zu rift gab es genau NULL leute die auch nur auf die idee gekommen sind .

bei mir haben beide spiele nicht die vorbezahlte zeit überlebt , bzw war mir keines weiteres geld wert .

es wird immer für einige kühe das gras auf der anderen seite des zauns am saftigsten sein .. also sowhat .


----------



## orkman (18. April 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Hab auch RIFT gezockt bin aber zum Beispiel jetzt wieder bei WoW. Gefällt mir irgendwie trotzdem besser...
> Ist ja Ansichtssache aber ich denke ,dass noch vermehrt Leute wiederkommen werden.



sicher nicht ... ich denke dass sogar noch mehr zu Rift kommen ... weils halt neu is , und es bisher 0 probleme gab ... die community is zudem auch noch netter und das spiel verlangt halt mehr an koennen ... was bei wow nur noch ein witz is ... sogar aion war anspruchsvoller im spielen
Beispiel: als healer in Kaskaden (lvl 30er ini) verliert der tank bei manchen mobs 1/3 oder 1/2 seines lebens pro schlag ... wenn man da net hoellisch aufpasst , is ende im gelaende


----------



## Rolandos (18. April 2011)

Ich bin auch abgewandert, nicht nach Rift. Das Spiel habe ich mal angespielt , ist aber der selbe Müll wie WOW. Die paar Neuerungen machen den Speck auch nicht fett, werden zum Teil auch Langweilig. 

Habe mir mal EVE Online angeschaut und bin mehr und mehr begeistert, auch wenn man sich die Skills nur "erwarten" und nicht erspielen kann. Das ist nicht der Einheitsquatsch wie der Rest der mittelalterlichen fantasy MMO's. Da ist wirklich mal wieder ein wenig tüfteln nachdenken angesagt.


----------



## RufusNasedo (18. April 2011)

Bei uns war die Abwanderung zuletzt auch groß, aber nicht wegen RIFT.

Anfang des Jahres hatten wir einen übervollen Raidkader. Haben überlegt 25er statt 10er zu gehen oder zwei 10er aufzustellen. Uns fehlten im 10er nur noch die 3 Endbosse der Raids und die wollten wir nun langsam angehen. Doch dann blieben die Member aus, wegen League of Legends. Ein Free-to-play DotA-Klon. Innerhalb von knapp 1 Woche verloren wir 6 feste Raidmember an dieses Spiel, darunter unser Gildenmeister/Raidleader und 2 Offiziere. Anfangs gab es noch Versuche dies mit dem Rest noch zu wuppen, aber die Unlust an WoW, die besagte Member zu einem anderen Spiel lotste griff auch immer mehr auf die übrigen Member über bis schließlich von ehemals 20-30 aktiven Membern, die am Tag so on waren, zumeist nur noch 4-5 am Tag onkamen. Vom Raidkader war manch abends mitunter 1-2 da. Nach ca. 2 Wochen habe ich dann auch das WoW zocken eingestellt. Mir ist das zocken in der Gilde wichtig, Random Raids suchen verspühre ich nicht viel Lust zu, da grade die Gilde und dadurch gewonnene Bekannte mich über die Jahre bei WoW hielten. 
Ich war zu Cata erst aus einer Raidgilde in diese Gilde zurückgekehrt, da viel Elan da war bei der Gilde hier wieder was aufzubauen, aber jetzt noch mal die Gilde wechseln, da fehlt auch mir der Elan.
Da jetzt ohnehin die Sommerpause ansteht wo bei uns oft viele fehlen, wird wohl vor September bei uns die Luft rausbleiben. Hege aber noch gewisse Hoffnungen auf 4.1. Werde dann auf alle fälle wieder onkommen und hoffe auch andere, die es zwischendurch weggezogen hat.


----------



## Technocrat (18. April 2011)

codiak schrieb:


> Drückt RIFT auch auf euren Raid-Kader?



Nicht, das etwas bemerkbar wäre. Von unseren 600+ Chars waren eine Handvoll 4 Wochen lang nicht aktiv, jetzt sind bis auf 2 alle wieder da. Sieht für mich so aus als ginge Rift den Weg von AoC, WAR und Aion.


----------



## Lari (18. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Sieht für mich so aus als ginge Rift den Weg von AoC, WAR und Aion.



Das täuscht, glaub mir 
Es gibt bisher keinen merklichen Spielerschwund bei RIFT. Liegt aber auch am sehr bugfreien Release, im Gegensatz zu WAR oder AoC. Aion war zu grindy, das hat viele abgeschreckt.


----------



## Kyrador (18. April 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> Beispiel: als healer in Kaskaden (lvl 30er ini) verliert der tank bei manchen mobs 1/3 oder 1/2 seines lebens pro schlag ... wenn man da net hoellisch aufpasst , is ende im gelaende



Ich denke nicht, dass das jetzt herausfordernd für einen Heiler ist. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass in ICC der eine oder andere Boss am Anfang auch so heftig zugeschlagen hat, dass der Tank locker mal die Hälfte seines Lebens verloren hat... daher kam dann das Ausdauer-Sammeln von Tanks. Jojo-Spielen ist jetzt nix tolles, sondern nur ein stumpfes "Auf eine Taste hauen"...
Aktuell ist das Heilen in WoW viel herausfordernder als zu LK-Zeiten. Man muss viel mehr überlegen, ob man denjenigen heilen muss bzw. wie schnell man ihn heilen muss. Aber okay, in dem Thread gehts eigentlich net darum, die Spiele zu vergleichen...

@Thema: Unser Raid hat da gar keine Probleme mit. Wenn jemand ein anderes Spiel ausprobieren will, dann macht er das in den Zeiten, in denen wir nicht raiden... und da sich der Farmaufwand bei WoW ja mittlerweile sehr in Grenzen hält, ist das mehr als genug Zeit. Ausfallgründe sind bei uns eher bevorstehende Prüfungen oder privater Natur.


----------



## PantheonX (18. April 2011)

das problem is, dass wow einfach das total leichte einsteiger-standart-mmo ist, man muss nix großartiges können.
sowas wie unterschiede in den einzelnen klassen gibts nich mehr hexer=mage, hunter=rogue, tank=tank=tank=tank.
dank der itemspirale is auch nix mit eben einen neuen char leveln und spaß haben.
es ödet einfach auf dauer nur an.

da ist es kein wunder wenn wow seine spieler an andere mmo´s verliert, da diese nur geringfügig besser sein müssen - eben wie rift
wenn swtor oder tera oder whatever rauskommt werden wieder welche wechsel - einfach weil es neu und noch unverbraucht ist.
ich bin jetzt auch erst mal bei rift, auf wow hab ich momentan keine lust, aber mal sehn vielleicht wirds ja irgendwann mal wieder besser...

p.s. zumindest braucht man sich um nichen-mmo´s wie eve keine sorgen machen, die sind einfach zu speziel


----------



## FireMage-Dima (18. April 2011)

Also ich kann das nicht bestätigen. Wir sind eine größere Gilde und haben keine "Abwanderer" zu vezeichnen.

Und Sturmwind ist auch gefüllt bis auf den letzten Quadratmeter (Aegwynn) .

Weiterhin haben uns doch jüngste Beispiele wie Aion, HDRO, Warhammer und und und gezeigt, das die Leute eh wieder kommen.


----------



## Îngrîmmsch Zweiklinge (18. April 2011)

Rift ist in vielen Sachen einfacher ausgereifter als WoW 
Rift ftw kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Gnorfal (18. April 2011)

Wie sich die Comm hier wieder anzickt, welches Game nun besser ist....typisch.
Zumal weder nach dem Grund 





> *Drückt RIFT auch auf euren Raid-Kader?*


noch nach einem Vergleich beider Spiele gefragt wurde...

Ja, Rift drückt auf unseren Raid Kader bei WoW, weil beide Maintanks und 1 Heiler aufgehört haben, WoW zu spielen.
Ich bin einer der MT´s.


----------



## StCuthbert (18. April 2011)

Von ca. 40 Spielern (Accounts) hat einer wegen Rift aufgehört, also nein.

Der Rückgang in der Raidbeteiligung liegt bei uns eher am Alter . Eine ganze Reihe Spieler sind mindestens seit BC dabei und haben zunehmend berufliche und familiäre Verpflichtungen.


----------



## Mayestic (18. April 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> sicher nicht ... ich denke dass sogar noch mehr zu Rift kommen ... weils halt neu is , und es bisher 0 probleme gab ... die community is zudem auch noch netter und das spiel verlangt halt mehr an koennen



Du spielst ein anderes Rift als ich ^^

0 Probleme ? Sagen wir wenig Probleme, vielleicht auf mal wieder am wenigsten Probleme nach Release aber 0 Probleme ist sehr Fanboy mäßig. 
Es gibt ettliche probleme, mal groß mal klein. ettliche bugs mal ärgerlich mal unschön. 

Die Community ist netter okay aber auch jetzt gibts schon Gilden die die nase recht hoch tragen und sich viel drauf einbilden z.b. Grünschuppe gelegt zu haben als Server First. 
In diesem Sinne unfreundliche Grüße an Buffed Lieblingsgilde " Thelyn Ennor " 

In einem neuen Spiel sind meistens alle netter aber je länger es die Community gibt desto affiger wird sie. Das ist nunmal der Lauf der Dinge.


----------



## Qualkommando (18. April 2011)

Der momentane Sturm auf Rift ist wohl an kaum einer größeren Raidgilde ungeschadet vorbeigezogen.
Auf unseren Server merke ich das auch das einige Leute nicht mehr oder selten on kommen. Das bemerkt man natürlich auch im bezug aufs Raiden.
Abwarten und Tee trinken, eventuell nornalisiert sich der ganze Hype. 
Aber jeder kann nun halt selber für sich entscheiden was er spielt.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (18. April 2011)

ich find den wow contend auch grad sehr lahm muss ich sagen. mit 4.1 hätten eigentlich schon die feuerlande kommen können.
das + wärmeres wetter is einfach der tod für den pc.
da brauch ich kein spiel von dem man eh kein wort mehr hören wird nach d3 und gw2


----------



## zoizz (18. April 2011)

Ich erlaube mir den Gedanken, daß viele jetzt aus WoW abwandern, denn nach der ewig langen Zeit kann man einfach nicht neues mehr bringen. Und unsere Com tut das, was sie am besten kann:



> Ich denke es sind nicht die nerds die gehen sollten. Sondern Spieler wie du die kein gemeinschaftssin haben sondern Egomanen sind.





> also dein comment+0 ahnung über andere= wayne..





> Hey, Hobbyanalytiker. 3 Mann über einen Kamm geschoren, Gratz
> Oder wie muss ich dein infantiles rumgetippsel verstehen ?



DAS sind Gründe, warum aus WoW flüchtet. Danach sucht man sich halt einen Ersatz und wird in Rift fündig


----------



## Taramoon (18. April 2011)

Ich erkenne in WoW schon einen enormen Spieler rückgang, seit Cata.
Dadurch das meine Schwester noch WoW spielt bekomme ich auch ihr gejammer mit.

Das fast alle Deutsche Server auf "Niedrig" in der Auslastung stehen war vor Cata auch nie der fall gewesen, damals gab es den ein oder anderen "niedrigen" Geisterserver, aber heutzutage stehen fast alle Server auf "Niedrig".

An RIFT liegt es aber glaube ich nicht, viel eher daran das Cata zu wenig im Endcontent bietet, zudem ist die Welt ausserhalb der Hauptstadt quasi Tot und zwar komplett.
Die Spieler stehen stundenlang in ihrer Haupstadt und warten auf den jeweiligen autoport.
Zudem noch die Talentbäume für dummis, die mit Cata eingeführt wurden und dem sehr harten klassen einheitsbrei, der im mmo bereich seines gleichen sucht.

Langweiliger kann man ein mmo (hust) glaube ich nicht mehr gestalten, und das sehen anscheinend auch viele andere ex-wow"ler so.
War mal ein wirklich lebendiges Spiel, schade drum.

Trotzdem scheint es noch mehr als genug Spieler zu geben die es gut finden das sie auch mit sehr wenig Spielzeit quasi alle Items, mounts ect bekommen können.
Wem es gefällt spielt eben weiter, und wem es nicht gefällt der sucht sich ein mmo bei dem er ein bisschen Zeit in seinen Char stecken muss um besondere Items zu bekommen.


Wie sagt man so schön, jedem das seine, aber mir den Pudding.


----------



## Kankru (18. April 2011)

Lucid schrieb:


> nun ich denke - wie ich am beispiel aion gesehen habe - dass die meisten wieder kommen^^
> hab bei uns allerdings keine großen abwanderungen bemerken können



Glaub ich nicht, Aion ist mehr PVP orientiert und hat beim questen und grinden Fehler gemacht, Rift hat ein gutes Maß gefunden.


----------



## Faustina (18. April 2011)

> Das fast alle Deutsche Server auf "Niedrig" in der Auslastung stehen war vor Cata auch nie der fall gewesen, damals gab es den ein oder anderen "niedrigen" Geisterserver, aber heutzutage stehen fast alle Server auf "Niedrig".



Woher bekommst du diese informationen? Im Realmauswahl fenster sind genau wie vor Cata die meisten auf Niedrig.


----------



## Arkanoss (18. April 2011)

naja im grunde jedem das seine und mir das meiste  aber ist doch völlig egal sollens doch alle wech von wow usw.. dann ist eben mehr platz für die die bleiben.. die hart gesonenen blizz fans


----------



## Klos1 (18. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Sieht für mich so aus als ginge Rift den Weg von AoC, WAR und Aion.



Komisch, für mich bislang nicht und ich spiel es aktuell.  Du wünscht es dir, dass es den gleichen Weg geht. So musst du es formulieren.


----------



## Aquarelia (18. April 2011)

Naja, also bei uns auf Nozdormu ist immer noch mächtig was los. Hier kannst random sogar Hardmodes raiden gehen.


----------



## Kalikass (18. April 2011)

ich bin auch abgewandert abe rauf einen englischen Server,weil dort die Community viel viel netter und besser ist, ja sowas gibt es in wow. Nur derzeit spiele ich EvE Online,weil das Spiel mich herrausfordert!

Lustig sind die Leute die von anderen hören Rift is tnich tgut, dann teste ich es auch nicht. Ihr zugspringer werdet mal erwachsen und bildet Euch selbe reine Meinung!


----------



## Cantharion (18. April 2011)

Kalikass schrieb:


> ich bin auch abgewandert abe rauf einen englischen Server,weil dort die Community viel viel netter und besser ist


Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## hajuki (18. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Komisch, für mich bislang nicht und ich spiel es aktuell.  Du wünscht es dir, dass es den gleichen Weg geht. So musst du es formulieren.




Nene er hat schon recht, es geht genau diesen Weg, es wird eher f2p sein wie Blizz ein neues wow Addon rausbringt.


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. April 2011)

hajuki schrieb:


> Nene er hat schon recht, es geht genau diesen Weg, es wird eher f2p sein wie Blizz ein neues wow Addon rausbringt.



Oh genau die 5 Level mehr + aufgefrischter BC Content machen auch tierisch an. :>


----------



## orkman (18. April 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass das jetzt herausfordernd für einen Heiler ist. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass in ICC der eine oder andere Boss am Anfang auch so heftig zugeschlagen hat, dass der Tank locker mal die Hälfte seines Lebens verloren hat... daher kam dann das Ausdauer-Sammeln von Tanks. Jojo-Spielen ist jetzt nix tolles, sondern nur ein stumpfes "Auf eine Taste hauen"...
> Aktuell ist das Heilen in WoW viel herausfordernder als zu LK-Zeiten. Man muss viel mehr überlegen, ob man denjenigen heilen muss bzw. wie schnell man ihn heilen muss. Aber okay, in dem Thread gehts eigentlich net darum, die Spiele zu vergleichen...



ein bisschen dumm dass du ne 30er ini (normale ini wie kloster) mit nem raid vergleichst


----------



## Jenna Jameson (18. April 2011)

also ich spiel im mom garnix von beiden hab auch nie rift getestet.
hab mir den ganzen thread durch gelesen und was mir auffällt das wow spieler sich eher neutral verhalten bzw aufs thema antworten, was man von den rift spielern nicht behaupten kann.
ich lese immer nur vergleiche von euch und das wow schlechter ist, da gehts schon los mit der rift-community...

ich hab ziemlich alle mmo´s getestet und den release mit erlebt, auch den krasse hype. was war am ende? der grossteil der spieler ist zurückgekehrt zu wow.
(WAR, AOC, AION, Hellgate London, usw...)

ich denke, ich weiss es sogar 100% das es genauso sein wird mit rift, da könnt ihr mich jetz flamen oder als wowfanboy abstempeln ist mir scheiss egal. 
finds einfach zu kotzen wie sich leute über blizz oder wow beschweren wie schlecht es doch ist, aber denkt ihr auch mal dran wieviel freude ihr mit wow hattet?
was ihr alles erlebt habt und freunde kennengelernt habt. eure ganzen erfahrungen mit mmo´s usw...das habt ihr blizz zu verdanken. 

denkt mal drüber nach und hört auf mit vergleichen, spielts einfach oder haltet die fresse!


----------



## Arkanoss (19. April 2011)

Jenna schrieb:


> also ich spiel im mom garnix von beiden hab auch nie rift getestet.
> hab mir den ganzen thread durch gelesen und was mir auffällt das wow spieler sich eher neutral verhalten bzw aufs thema antworten, was man von den rift spielern nicht behaupten kann.
> ich lese immer nur vergleiche von euch und das wow schlechter ist, da gehts schon los mit der rift-community...
> 
> ...



DANKE DIR und DITO  	>>><<<< "WoW in der hand und rest weg stubs beispiel"


----------



## mcwz (19. April 2011)

> ich denke, ich weiss es sogar 100% das es genauso sein wird mit rift, da könnt ihr mich jetz flamen oder als wowfanboy abstempeln ist mir scheiss egal.
> finds einfach zu kotzen wie sich leute über blizz oder wow beschweren wie schlecht es doch ist, aber denkt ihr auch mal dran wieviel freude ihr mit wow hattet?
> was ihr alles erlebt habt und freunde kennengelernt habt. eure ganzen erfahrungen mit mmo´s usw...das habt ihr blizz zu verdanken.



Was bitte ist an WoW denn noch ein MMO???? Es wird ja mehr und mehr zu einem Fastfood Ego Shooter.

Aber mit einem hast du recht, du sprichst in der Vergangenheitsform, es war einmal...

Was Blizzard mit Cata gebracht hat, ist viel aufgewärmter und zusammengestückelter Content, der als Addon verkauft wurde. Da sind viele andere Spiele weitaus innovativer... und selbst wenn sie es nicht sind, haben sie wenigstens eine bessere Grafik.

B2T: mein subjektives Empfinden ist, viele der Stammspieler wandern ab, aber es gibt viele neue Spieler (=die ihren ersten Char spielen). Es ist also sowas wie ein Generationenwechsel im Gange.


----------



## MasterCrain (19. April 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Was bitte ist an WoW denn noch ein MMO???? Es wird ja mehr und mehr zu einem Fastfood Ego Shooter.
> 
> Aber mit einem hast du recht, du sprichst in der Vergangenheitsform, es war einmal...
> 
> ...




Ihr reimt euch aber auch immer einen Mist zusammen das geht auf keine Kuhhaut. 

Aller spieler brüllen nach mehr schwierigkeit, Wotlk war mist, man soll mal das alte Azzeroth überarbeiten, wieder mehr richtung Classic, usw, usw
Blizzard setzt es in die Tat um und zack heulen die Leute, die Raids sind ja nur von Pros zu schaffen, mir hat Wotlk besser gefallen, Blizzard wärmt nur den alten Azzeroth content auf und setzt ihn uns vor, usw usw.

Blizzard hat genau gemacht was die Spieler wollten. Sieht man doch schon am nachten Patch. die spieler wollten das Zul Gurub zurückkommt, das die Mounts zurückkommen, die Spieler wollen alte Raids wieder erleben (siehe die ganzen immer mal wieder auftauchenden Themen über Kara und co) und kaum setzt Blizzard das um wird nur rumgeheult.

Ich bin dafür das Blizzard einfach mal die Spieler ignoriert und ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen dann spart man sich dieses hin und her vieleicht.


----------



## Manaori (19. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ihr reimt euch aber auch immer einen Mist zusammen das geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
> 
> Aller spieler brüllen nach mehr schwierigkeit, Wotlk war mist, man soll mal das alte Azzeroth überarbeiten, wieder mehr richtung Classic, usw, usw
> Blizzard setzt es in die Tat um und zack heulen die Leute, die Raids sind ja nur von Pros zu schaffen, mir hat Wotlk besser gefallen, Blizzard wärmt nur den alten Azzeroth content auf und setzt ihn uns vor, usw usw.
> ...



Dickes fettes Sign. 

Im Übrigen fühle ich mich selber ein wenig angegriffen, wenn viele Leute hier so über WoW und seine Spieler herziehen. "Es ist schlechlt, aufgewärmter Content, mögen nur noch leute dies nicht anders kennen..."
Mhm, ja. Es gibt noch genug "alte" Speiler, die immer noch zocken. In meinem eigenen Bekanntenkreis hat eigentlich bis auf einen niemand wirklich aufgehört. Ja, klar, manche verschwinden. So what? Ich hab auch manhcmal keinen Bock und spiel dann was anderes. Ich hatte auch schon öfter längere Pausen,w eil ich anderes zu tun hatte. Oh mein Gott, jetzt wird WoW untergehen...

Mal ehrlich. Ich habe mit BC angefangen, aber davon nicht viel mitbekommen, weil ich langsam gelevelt hab. Was ich an Raids gesehen habe, das über meine Schwester, die in einer Raidgilde war. Und ja, ich weiß, manche werden jetzt sagen - du hast keine Ahnung also hdf, so ungefähr. Weil ich ja nicht weiß´wie's mit Classic war...
Wie auch immer. WotLK hat mir gefallen, weil ich da halt meine ersten Schritte in Sachen Raid und Content gemacht habe,auch, wenn ich wegen diverser Pausen nie vorne mit dabei war, ich habs trotzdem gemocht. Cata jetzt gefällt mir sehr gut, weil ich die neuen Quests einfach geliebt habe - ich twinke heute auch viel - die neuen Gebiete allesamt geil fand (wenngleich mir Deepholme zu trostlos war) und die Inis vom Design her wesentlich abwechslungsreicher als die von WotLK waren. Und ja, ich habe mich gefreut, als CC gebraucht wurde. Was hab ich es geliebt - und liebe jetzt noch - als Priester in harschen Situationen MC auszupacken und damit die Tanks zu verwirren. "Was, da lebt ja noch einer?" Die Raids gefallen mir auch sehr gut. BIn noch nicht lange beim wirklichen Raiden und habe erst BoT und ein paar Bosse aus PSA down - aber man muss nicht vorne dabei sein, um Spaß dranzuhaben. Meine Stammgruppe ist toll, die Gildengruppe, die sich jetzt gebildet hat, ebenso, und zwar nicht, weil wir Pros sind, sondern weil es einfach Spaß macht, gemeinsam den Boss zu versuchen, jeden Versuch ein bisschen weiter zu kommen, und zu schauen,wann wir den legen. Ja, manchmal kommt Frust auf, wie diese Woche bei Chimaeron, weil nix weiter ging. Egal, dann woanders hin. 

Man sieht also: Ich habe Spaß am Spiel, und ich würde sagen, den meisten in meiner Gilde und meinem bekanntenkreis geht es genauso. Sind wir nun schlechte Spieler, die keine Ahnung haben? Genug von denen sind seit BC, wenn nicht sogar seit Classic dabei. Sind die nun Noobs, weil sie nicht begreifen, dass WoW nur noch kacke ist? Oder einfach Spieler, die wissen,wie sie Spaß an einem Spiel haben können, ohne dass ihnen dauernd unbegreiflich neue Neuerungen auf den Tisch geklatscht werden?


----------



## Leviathan666 (19. April 2011)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wir können uns jetzt streiten, aber wer sagt das deine Freunde Maß der Welt sind?
> 
> btt ganz ehrlich, geht bitte einfach euer rift spielen und wir unser wow. diese ewigen flamereien von wegen spiel a ist besser als b und weil ich spiel a spiele und du spiel b, bist du ein knoob sind doch eh egal, schließlich hat doch jeder selbst zu entscheiden was er spielt.


Das war nicht ausgangspunkt der Diskussion und nicht unsere Partei hat die Flamerei angeheizt.



Manaori schrieb:


> Man sieht also: Ich habe Spaß am Spiel, und ich würde sagen, den meisten in meiner Gilde und meinem bekanntenkreis geht es genauso. Sind wir nun schlechte Spieler, die keine Ahnung haben?


Weht daher der Wind? Habt ihr Angst, dass ihr schlechte Spieler seid weil ihr WoW spielt?
Also in diesem Fall würde ich mir mal Sorgen darüber machen ob euer MMO so gut für euer Selbstvertrauen ist.

Im Grunde soll man das spielen was einem gut tut. 
Und so wie wir das beste für euch wollen sollte selbst jedem Hardcore WoW Spieler aufgefallen sein, dass in seiner Welt plötzlich nicht mehr soviel los ist seitdem Rift released wurde. So schlimm war es noch bei keinem anderen MMO dieser Klasse.

Warten wir einfach mal ein paar Monate ab und dann werden wir ja sehen wer im Endeffekt recht hatte.
Ich wünsche der Blizzivision-Fraktion viel Glück.


----------



## bruderelfe (19. April 2011)

Also bei uns ist es ähnlich,
einige sind sicher auch abgehauen wegen rift andere sagen sich aber bei dem geieln wetter gehe ich raus, andere sind schon im osterurlaub zumindest bei uns sind schon ferien!


----------



## Rainaar (19. April 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> l oder einfach am wunderbaren Frühlingswetter es ist logisch das die leute weniger spielen



Da lob ich mir meinen Heuschnupfen........da kann man jetzt wunderbar zu Hause sein und zocken.....


----------



## TheGui (19. April 2011)

codiak schrieb:


> Drückt RIFT auch auf euren Raid-Kader?



nein, aber wir sind auch relativ erfolgreich!


----------



## Lari (19. April 2011)

Ich zitiere mal jemandem aus dem Gildenforum meiner WoW-Gilde:


> Mädels, ihr habt ja sicherlich bereits mitbekommen das ich kaum noch an den Raids teilnehme. Das hat einen guten Grund.
> Ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr.


Der gute Mann hat seit Release gespielt. Er mag einfach nicht mehr. Und das geschieht bei vielen.
Es müssen nicht immer andere Spiele schuld sein. Es hat also meistens nichts mit besser oder schlechter zu tun.


----------



## puzzelmörder (19. April 2011)

Wie im Affenhaus. Alle fragen sich, wer die Kokosnuss geklaut hat. 

WoW ist besser, Rift ist besser, wäääh die reden schlecht über mein Spiel. 

Boa Leute, habt ihr keine anderen Probleme? 



Ich spiele Rift und bin vom Spiel begeistert. Es ist nen guter Klon von WoW und neu. Macht einfach Spaß meinen Char zu leveln und nebenbei Rifts zu schliessen. Vom Endgame bin ich noch entfernt aber ich habs auch nicht eilig. Teste nen bissl mit den Skillungen rum und erkunde die Welt. Im Grunde mache ich genau dass, was ich in WoW vor 5 jahren auch getan habe, als ich das erste mal einlogte. Spaß haben beim erkunden der Welt, Endgame kommt später. 

Aber nu kommts: 
Ich spiele WoW nur noch, weil es Spaß macht mit der Gilde zu raiden. Abgesehen von den Raids komme ich kaum noch online. WoW hat ein Klasse endgame aber die Heros grinden macht nach Jahren keinen Spaß mehr. WoW ist tatsächlich schneller (weniger MMORPG) geworden und man ist schneller bei der Action. Individualität geht langsam flöten (ich meine nicht Br für DKs und Hexer).
Ob ich meinen Account aber tatsächlich wegen RIFT kündigen werden steht in den Sternen und ich bezweifel es ernsthaft. Mit den Leuten in der Gilde macht es einfach Spaß zu raiden auch wenn WoW ansonsten wenig für mich bietet atm. 

So, nu können mich die WoW Fanbois flamen weil ich Rift zocke und es sogar toll finde und die Rift Fanbois können mich als Suchti beschimpfen, weil ich nur wegen Raids noch WoW daddel. Mir ist relativ egal welchen der beiden Spiele besser ist in euren Augen. Ich spiele beide, weil beide mir noch aussreichend Spaß bringen. 

Egal welches Spiel ihr spielt, hinter der rosaroten Brille gibt es nicht nur grau. 


Zum Topic: 
Glaube, dass einige Gilden Leute an Rift verloren haben (auch dauerhaft). WoW hat die Blühtezeit hinter sich aber ist noch lange nicht tot. Bei uns im Raid bin ich der einzige der RIFT zockt aber unsere 2te 10ner Gruppe hat sich aufgelöst, weil einige zu RIFT gegangen sind. Man muss sich eben anpassen.


----------



## Phaldor (19. April 2011)

Hallo erstmal,

Also was hier ab geht ist bei weitem nicht mehr feierlich..
Da muss man sagen "Leute hab ihr sonst keine sorgen"... 
Naja die spiele sind ja ab 12 Jahren da wundert es mich minder das sich einige aufführen wie ein kleines Kind den man sein Spielzeug weggenommen hat...

Es ist sowas von Latte welches Spiel ihr spielt. Jeder soll das spielen was einem Spass macht!!!
Und vorab derer Meinung Rift geht unter wie alle anderen *gähhnnn*. Sag ich da nur..

Dann nehmen wir mal den vergleich mit den Weltuntergangsfanatikern... 2012 geht die Welt unter...
Dämmert es?? selbe haltlose These, selbst wenn es so wäre kräht da kein Hahn mehr danach.

Und zur Info nichts gibt es ewig. kein Wow und auch kein Rift.

@TE
Ja ich finde Rift mag einen Teil dazu beitragen. Kann gut sein.
Bei mir ist es ein wenig anders. Habe voriges Jahr im Sommer wie einiuge unserer Gilde eine Pause bei Wow eingelegt.
Und gesagt zu Cata sind wir wieder zurück... Cata release online. zack unsere Raidplätze waren weg... sehr nett da man eine eingespielte Stammtruppe war...

Haben Cata noch gezockt und mit Release haben wir dann Rift angespielt!
Sind auch bei Rift geblieben.. Wobei ich anmerken muss jetzt bei dem Wetter geht es wieder vermehrt ab zum Kite surfen mit der Freundin!!!

Also man sollte es nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Es gibt viele möglichkeiten wieso Leute pausieren oder aufhören...
Und dieser Flamewar hier ist einfach nur kindisch und mehr nicht...


----------



## MasterCrain (19. April 2011)

Phaldor schrieb:


> Und vorab derer Meinung Rift geht unter wie alle anderen *gähhnnn*. Sag ich da nur..
> 
> Dann nehmen wir mal den vergleich mit den Weltuntergangsfanatikern... 2012 geht die Welt unter...
> Dämmert es?? selbe haltlose These, selbst wenn es so wäre kräht da kein Hahn mehr danach.



Das ist falsch diese These ist alles andere als haltlos. Sie stützt sich auf Erfahrungswerte. Es gab vor Rift unzähliche Spiele die als "WoW-Killer" gefeiert wurden. Viele Spieler sind abgewandert weil die Graphic war besser, die Community war besser, das Spielprinzip war besser, usw. Und was war das Ergebnis? All diese Spiele sind zu Randerscheinungen verkommen und WOW ist immer noch oben auf. Und das wird bei Rift nicht anders sein. WOW wird sich noch einige Jahre halten und von Blizzard selbst "gekillt" werden. Durch Projekt "Titan" oder etwas anderes.


----------



## Lari (19. April 2011)

Es gibt aber einen kelienn Unterschied zu den letzten, erschienenen Spielen:
Rift funktioniert. Kaum nennenswerte Bugs, Content von Anfang bis Ende, kein Grind, stabil.

Es einfach in die AoC, WAR und Aion Schublade stecken klappt leider nicht.


----------



## Phaldor (19. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Das ist falsch diese These ist alles andere als haltlos. Sie stützt sich auf Erfahrungswerte. Es gab vor Rift unzähliche Spiele die als "WoW-Killer" gefeiert wurden. Viele Spieler sind abgewandert weil die Graphic war besser, die Community war besser, das Spielprinzip war besser, usw. Und was war das Ergebnis? All diese Spiele sind zu Randerscheinungen verkommen und WOW ist immer noch oben auf. Und das wird bei Rift nicht anders sein. WOW wird sich noch einige Jahre halten und von Blizzard selbst "gekillt" werden. Durch Projekt "Titan" oder etwas anderes.



Naja das kann man auch als Wunschdenken abtun. Mehr ist es auch nicht...
Und der vergleich Rift geht unter wie oben genannten Spielen ist genauso bei den Haaren herbeigezogen wie wenn ich sage ab morgen gibts kein WoW mehr...
Von wegen alles andere als haltlos und erfahrungswerte... das ist wunschdenken ohne irgendwelche beweise. Genau das und mehr ist es auch nicht.

Den 1. hast du null zahlen die es belegen und des weiteren ist es viel zu früh sich darüber ein urteil zu fällen...


----------



## Stevesteel (19. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Das ist falsch diese These ist alles andere als haltlos. Sie stützt sich auf Erfahrungswerte. Es gab vor Rift unzähliche Spiele die als "WoW-Killer" gefeiert wurden. Viele Spieler sind abgewandert weil die Graphic war besser, die Community war besser, das Spielprinzip war besser, usw. Und was war das Ergebnis? All diese Spiele sind zu Randerscheinungen verkommen und WOW ist immer noch oben auf. Und das wird bei Rift nicht anders sein. WOW wird sich noch einige Jahre halten und von Blizzard selbst "gekillt" werden. Durch Projekt "Titan" oder etwas anderes.



Sehe ich auch so.
Allerdings glaube ich, Phaldor ist mehr stinkig darüber, daß sein Raidplatz weg war 
(verständlicherweise, wenn man ewig nicht on ist) und hat deshalb mit WOW schluss gemacht.
_"Und gesagt zu Cata sind wir wieder zurück... Cata release online. zack unsere Raidplätze waren weg... sehr nett da man eine eingespielte Stammtruppe war..."
_Wozu ich nur sagen möchte: Tja, Pech gehabt, aber Stammgruppen entstanden/entstehen so schnell wie sie auch wieder gehen. 
Ich glaube auch, daß viele, die bei WOW nicht mit Cata den gewünschten Erfolg hatten, zu Rift wechselten, in der Hoffnung, wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.
Denn wenn man 3 Wochen/Monate früher angefangen hat als manch anderer, kann man den Neuen doch gleich flamen und rundmachen, wieso er nicht so erfolgreich ist, wie man selbst.
Aber das ist auch zu weit hergeholt...dumdideldum


----------



## MasterCrain (19. April 2011)

Phaldor schrieb:


> Naja das kann man auch als Wunschdenken abtun. Mehr ist es auch nicht...
> Und der vergleich Rift geht unter wie oben genannten Spielen ist genauso bei den Haaren herbeigezogen wie wenn ich sage ab morgen gibts kein WoW mehr...
> Von wegen alles andere als haltlos und erfahrungswerte... das ist wunschdenken ohne irgendwelche beweise. Genau das und mehr ist es auch nicht.
> 
> Den 1. hast du null zahlen die es belegen und des weiteren ist es viel zu früh sich darüber ein urteil zu fällen...



Kein zahlen aber Worte:

Aion
HDR Online
Warhammer Online
Final Fantasy 14
Age of Conen
usw

Siehe hierzu auch: http://www.pcgames.de/Panorama-Thema-233992/News/Wiped-Diese-MMOGs-wurden-als-WoW-Killer-gehandelt-scheiterten-aber-klaeglich-801491/

Was macht Rift außergewöhnlicher wie die genanten Spiele? Erfahrungswerte SIND übrigens durchaus Beweise.


----------



## Lancegrim (19. April 2011)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Wie im Affenhaus. Alle fragen sich, wer die Kokosnuss geklaut hat.
> 
> WoW ist besser, Rift ist besser, wäääh die reden schlecht über mein Spiel.
> 
> ...




Unterschreibe ich genauso zu 100%.


Und für alle die glauben Spiele gehen unter, man erkennt das an 2 Merkmalen welche Spiele untergehen und welche nicht. 1. Die Server werden abgeschaltet, siehe Tabula Rasa. Oder das Spiel wird Free to Play mit Item Shop, siehe HdRo, Champions Online, Everquest 2. Aber Spiele wie War oder AoC bestehen immernoch und werden auch noch gespielt. Selbst DAoC wird noch gut gespielt. Vom Untergang sind die Spiele entfernt.

Und ja WoW ist im Moment spitzenreiter was Userzahlen angeht, aber mehr auch nichts. Und für jemanden wie mich, der WoW seid Release spielt, immer mal mit Pausen dazwischen, Fraktions und Serverwechseln, dem bietet WoW einfach nichts mehr. Ich logge mich genau 2 mal in der Woche in WoW ein, das ist Montag und Dienstags für die Raids. Nicht wegen der Items oder er Erfolge, sind mir doch scheiss egal, sondern weil ich mit meinen Gildis was machen will, zusätzlich zum TS gebrabbel.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (19. April 2011)

Irata1959a schrieb:


> zu aion sind seiner zeit etwa 10-20 leute abgewandert , nach 4 wochen waren die ersten wieder da , nach 3 monaten der letzte .
> 
> zu rift gab es genau NULL leute die auch nur auf die idee gekommen sind .
> 
> ...



was sind das den bitte für zahlen?


----------



## Lancegrim (19. April 2011)

Btw, ja ja Spam i know. 

Was mal echt prima wäre, wenn bei ner Diskussion zu WoW und Rift, nur Leute ihren Mund aufmachen die auch beides kennen und spielen. Ich erlaube mir auch kein Urteil über Halo 3 da ichs nicht spiele und nicht kenne. 

Wie kann hier jemand der kein Rift spielt ein Urteil drüber bilden aufgrund von Meinungen von irgendwelchen Foren.


Da greift irgendwie der alte Spruch (wenn man Rift nicht Ingame kennt) "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Klappe halten"


----------



## MasterCrain (19. April 2011)

Phaldor schrieb:


> -- ist die schwierigkeit von cata ein witz. soviel wieder klassik niveau... genau



Wieso hört man solche Sprüche meist von Leuten die den Content gar nicht durch haben oder wenn doch den Hardmode kaum angetastet haben weil (hier beliebige Ausrede aus dem Bereich "Blizzard will nur content strecken warum soll ich das auch noch unterstützen" einfügen) ?


----------



## Schanni (19. April 2011)

Sagt ruhig das ich unter verfolgungswahn leider, aber ich hab eine ganz andere Theorie.
Und wenn die stimmt dann GZ an den TE dann hat er es gut geschafft.
Schon als ich die Überschrift sah kam der Gedanke in mir auf wieder einer der Werbung für Rift macht.
Und was anderes ist es auch nicht für mich nur ganz klasse verpackt.
Schade ist das ich erst auf der 4. Seite der bin der das erkennt, lasst ihr euch immer so blenden?
TE: Oh mir laufen alle meine Mitspieler weg ;-) Ohh warum ist das denn so?? (finster lachend)
Alle anderen Schafe: Oh da muss es ja was gutes geben lass uns mal hinterher laufen! (Kuhaugengroß hinlauf)

In dem Sinne viel Spaß


----------



## ink0gnito (19. April 2011)

codiak schrieb:


> Drückt RIFT auch auf euren Raid-Kader?



Nur die ersten Zwei Wochen nach RIFT Release.Nun sind alle 10 wieder in WoW zurück, und es geht ganz Normal weiter <:


----------



## Kyrador (19. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Ein interessantes System, und im Vergleich zur AQ Öffnung weitaus geschmeidiger



Der Vergleich ist leider nicht so richtig aussagekräftig. AQ war 2006 auf den Server, das war vor fünf Jahren. Seitdem hat sich die Technik rasend schnell entwickelt. Von einem guten Spiel (was Rift offenbar ist) erwarte ich, dass es solche Events gut handhabt.
WoW hat eigentlich ein Problem: es ist vor über sechs Jahren erschienen und ich will nicht wissen, was für wirre Konstrukte da noch im Programmcode rumfliegen. Das sieht man ja schon daran, dass es offenbar ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist, den Standardrucksack zu überarbeiten, weil der so fest in das System gecodet ist, dass eine Änderung jeglichen Rahmen sprengen würde.
Man muss auch einfach sehen, dass es oftmals einfacher ist, ein System komplett neu zu entwickelt als ein gegebenes ewig und drei Tage lang fortzuführen. Teilweise hast du da am Anfang Entscheidungen getroffen, die du eigentlich gerne rückgängig machen willst, es aber nicht kannst, ohne den gesamten Programmcode über den Haufen zu werfen... was bedeutet, quasi ein neues Spiel zu machen.

Aber um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen: ich gönne es jedem, der bei Rift sein neues Zuhause gefunden hat. Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. Allerdings kann ich es auf den Tod nicht ausstehen, wenn dann Leute daherkommen und mir mein Hobby madig machen wollen. Ich lass euch ja auch in Ruhe.


----------



## Lancegrim (19. April 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. Allerdings kann ich es auf den Tod nicht ausstehen, wenn dann Leute daherkommen und mir mein Hobby madig machen wollen. Ich lass euch ja auch in Ruhe.



Ich denke die Aussage schließt das Thema sehr gut ab und viel mehr gibts dazu nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## MasterCrain (19. April 2011)

Schanni schrieb:


> Sagt ruhig das ich unter verfolgungswahn leider, aber ich hab eine ganz andere Theorie.
> Und wenn die stimmt dann GZ an den TE dann hat er es gut geschafft.
> Schon als ich die Überschrift sah kam der Gedanke in mir auf wieder einer der Werbung für Rift macht.
> Und was anderes ist es auch nicht für mich nur ganz klasse verpackt.
> ...




Tolle Theorie. Totaller mist, aber sehr phantasievoll. So dumm kann man doch gar nicht sein Werbung für Rift auf diese Art verpacken zu wollen. In einem WOW unterforum muss mans chließlich damit rechnen das RIFT befürworter von der Community zerfleischt werden. Das bringt eher negative Werbung.


----------



## Stevesteel (19. April 2011)

Phaldor schrieb:


> -- einmal hast du keine Ahnung. Es war eine gildeninterne Stammgruppe. Des weiteren tat sich unsere Gilde mit einer anderen zusammen.
> -- waren weitere raidgruppen im umlauf. und nach 2 monaten nach release war das kapitel cata auch wieder erledigt.
> -- ist die schwierigkeit von cata ein witz. soviel wieder klassik niveau... genau
> 
> ...



Achja, du warst ja sicher in der Server-Firstkill-Gilde...d.h. also du bist nicht weg, weil dein Raidplatz weg war wie du geschrieben hast sondern, weil
du und deine Stammgruppe schon alles clear hattet, 2 Monate nach Release.
Ja nee, ist klar ^^ 
Aber ich bin mir sicher, viele der Abgänger werden schnell wieder bei WOW landen, weil Rift zwar interessante Neuerungen eingebaut hat, allerdings wirken diese sehr bemüht, sich von anderen MMOs abzuheben und im Endeffekt ists doch nur ein weiterer nicht erwähnenswerter WOW-Klon.


----------



## Lari (19. April 2011)

Kyrador, das ist mir klar.
Ich wollte nur mal aufzeigen, dass es durchaus Dinge geben kann, wo andere Spiele WoW den Rang ablaufen können.
Dafür gibts in Rift Dinge, wo es nicht mit Punkten kann.

Der Thread ist eh gleich zu, trotzdem sei noch gesagt:
WoW hat seinen Zenit überschritten. Seit Cata dünnt sich die Reihe der WoW-Spieler in meinem Umkreis aus, vor allem alte Hasen wollen nicht mehr.
Wenn es einen Spielerschwund gibt, dann liegts nicht an anderen Spielen sondern an der WoW-Müdigkeit der Spieler.


----------



## MasterCrain (19. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Kyrador, das ist mir klar.
> Ich wollte nur mal aufzeigen, dass es durchaus Dinge geben kann, wo andere Spiele WoW den Rang ablaufen können.
> Dafür gibts in Rift Dinge, wo es nicht mit Punkten kann.
> 
> ...



Man beachte den Produktlebenszyklus. WOW ist zurzeit in der Milchkuh Phase. Wenn Blizzard sich schleu genug anstellt wird WOW noch ne ganze weile bestehen


----------



## Technocrat (19. April 2011)

Schanni schrieb:


> Sagt ruhig das ich unter verfolgungswahn leider, aber ich hab eine ganz andere Theorie.
> Und wenn die stimmt dann GZ an den TE dann hat er es gut geschafft.
> Schon als ich die Überschrift sah kam der Gedanke in mir auf wieder einer der Werbung für Rift macht.
> Und was anderes ist es auch nicht für mich nur ganz klasse verpackt.
> Schade ist das ich erst auf der 4. Seite der bin der das erkennt, lasst ihr euch immer so blenden?



Gott sei Dank noch jemand, dem der Verdacht auch schon gekommen ist. Ich dachte schon ich wäre paranoid, aber anscheinend erkennt hier noch jemand sogenanntes Guerillia-Marketing. Siehe auch hier: http://de.wikipedia....rilla-Marketing - da heißt es unter Anderem: "Guerilla-Marketing kommt außerdem im Schutz der Anonymität der Internetforen zum Einsatz, in denen Werbebotschaften gezielt in entsprechende themenbezogene Communities eingestreut werden."


----------



## Lari (19. April 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Man beachte den Produktlebenszyklus. WOW ist zurzeit in der Milchkuh Phase. Wenn Blizzard sich schleu genug anstellt wird WOW noch ne ganze weile bestehen



WoW wird auch beim Erscheinen von titan nicht "untergehen".
Aber so wie ich es abschätzen kann wird wohl keine 13 Millionen Spieler Meldung mehr kommen. Das meine ich mit Zenit  Der Hoch-Punkt ist erreicht.

Kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2011)

Wir spielen jetzt alle ein lustiges Spiel, es nennt sich "Back to Topic". 
Regel: Ich lösche so lange neue Beiträge, bis zum Topic zurückgefunden wurde und sperre alle, die "Schwachsinn" zur Untermalung der Aussagen anderer Teilnehmer verwenden oder persönlich werden.

Go.


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2011)

Feiglinge ^^


----------



## MasterCrain (19. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Feiglinge ^^



Ich war lediglich nicht schnell genug. Kurze Frage zu den Regeln



ZAM schrieb:


> Regel: Ich lösche so lange neue Beiträge, bis zum Topic zurückgefunden wurde und sperre alle, die "Schwachsinn" zur Untermalung der Aussagen anderer



Schließt das eine das andere immer mit ein?


Und um nicht zu verlieren noch ein Satz zum Topic.
Unser Raid ist inzwischen auch ganz schön ausgedünt, einige sind inaktiv geworden bei Rift ist aber keiner von Ihnen.


----------



## Cavulon (19. April 2011)

Ich hab RIFT jetzt mal angespielt, ist wirklich nett, ja.

Aber das, was mich an WOW reizt, ist nunmal die Story. Und solange Deathwing nicht liegt wander ich nicht von dem Spiel ab. Jedoch kann ich die Abwanderer verstehen, RIFT sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus, und diese Weltevents sind echt witzig. Ich denke, dass wird sich bald einpendeln, einige kommen zurück, andere bleiben dauerhaft bei RIFT. Ich hab bisher in meiner kleinen Gilde keine Probleme deswegen bemerkt =))

Aber ich spiel ja auch ab und zu Shooter, Strategiespiele und bei schönem Wetter sogar RL, jeden Tag nur WoW macht schließlich auch irre.


----------



## Arkanoss (20. April 2011)

Machts halt einfach so wie ich ... zockt neben wow auch die anderen spiele .. da muss ma sich net fest legen oder sonst was.. ich zock mittlerweile xx games erfolgreich nebenbei und alle machen spaß und wow hat halt den einstieg gemacht und bleibt auch erstmal favorite aber dennoch urteile ich nicht wirklich mahslos über andere games ... es sind auch einfach zu viele games die echt super sind ob zb f2p oder nich, ist da ganz egal hauptsache man(n) hat sein spaß und zeit vertreib... also immer schön bei der strecke bleiben und lets get the party started


----------



## Irn-Bru (20. April 2011)

Ich spiele so gut wie kaum noch irgendein mmo,nach all den Jahren ist irgendwie die Luft raus. Da ich aber noch in Kontakt mit alten WoW Kollegen über SC2 war, liess ich mich bequatschen und hab die letzten Phase der Openbeta von Rift mit ihnen gespielt. Die 5 Mann waren alle total begeistert und haben Rift vorbestellt und sich teileise sogar Urlaub für den headstart genommen und hab sich klam heimlich aus ihren wow Raids verpieselt.

Für mich war Rift allerdings überhaupt nichts, es bot keinerlei Innovation(hab so ziemlich alle mmos durch) hab alles schon mal irgendwie gesehen. Und da ich sonst ein leidenschaftlicher quester/levler war, fand ich die quests in Rift toal öde. Das war wirklich Wow classic vom feinsten..töe 10 davon dann 10 davon. Klar ist es in allen mmos so,wenn man allerdings Quests aus Cata gewöhnt ist,welche natürlich auch in dem gleichen Schema ablaufen, allerdings mit mehr Abwechslung durch Phasing,Fahrzeuge,Fliegen etc. bieten, möchte sich sowas absolut nicht mehr antun. Hab mich also nur bis Level 15 bei Rift hochgquält und dann war schluss. Selbst die als super tolle Innovation angepriesenen Rifts waren öde und konnten mich nicht wirklich zum weiterspielen motivieren, gabs alles schon in anderen mmos.

Letztes Wochenende hatte ich dann eine Email bekommen indem mir angeboten wurde ein Wochenende lang Rift anzutesten. Da vielen mir wieder meine Rift begeisterten wow Kollegen ein, von den ich lange nichts mehr gehört hatte, da ich so gut wie nicht mehr vorm PC gesessen hatte. 
Ich schrieb sie dann über battlenet,icq,meinvz etc an um zu erfahren ob sie denn noch immer bei Rift sind, da ich am überlgen war Rift nochmal eine Chance zu geben, es war ja schon etwas Zeit seit release vergangen, vielleicht hatte sich ja was geändert.
Wie ich dann erfahren habe, spielte keiner der 5 Leute mehr Rift. Entweder waren sie wieder bei WoW oder sie hatten ganz mit den mmos aufgehört. Als Begründung hiess es eigentlich nur "irendwie alles das gleiche,da kann ich auch bei Wow bleiben welches mehr komfort bietet" "endgame is für die Tonne, noch mehr Langweile wie bei Cata".


----------



## Darkblood-666 (20. April 2011)

RIFT ist nicht wirklich schuld am Raider schwund. Ich weis nur von 2 Leuten die mal ne weile Rift spielen wollen.
Ich würde sagen es liegt A) am Wetter b) an Prüfungen und Arbeit c) diverse Offline Games die entweder gerade Erschienen sind oder man sich aufgehoben hat bis zur Contentflaute.

Auch ist es wohl so dass viele bei uns enorm viel gespielt haben seit Cata Release. Getwinkt wurde reichlich und der neue Levelcontent von 1-60 sowie 80-85 ist für viele durchgekaut.
Ich persönlich halte es wie immer wenn ein Addon nur noch Raidcontent bietet, ich bin nur ab und an im TS und zu den Raids 2x die Woche da. REicht gerade noch für 10er HM´s bei uns, wir sind aber auch nicht daran interessiert unsere eingeschworene Gemeinschaft künstlich durch Raidmatrial zu füllen. Wenn Raids ausfallen ist das ok, spätestens mit 4.2 kommen alle wieder.


----------



## Edanos (20. April 2011)

Naja, ich verstehe den ganzen Hype um Rift nicht wirklich.
Ich muss jedoch dazu sagen das es diesen Hype auch bei anderen vermeintlichen "WoW-Killern" gab... Naja, WoW wird meiner Meinung sowieso nicht von Rift vom Thron gestoßen. Wenn WoW überhaupt von irgendeinem Spiel vom Thron gestoßen wird, dann wahrscheinlich vom WoW-Nachfolger aus dem Hause Blizzard Activision 

Raid-Kader, naja... Jeden Sommer merkt man das einige Raider anderweitig beschäftigt sind aber wieso sollte es genau diesen Sommer wegen Rift sein? D
Es war und ist schon immer so ^^


----------



## Phenyl19 (20. April 2011)

Rift trägt vielleicht einen Teil dazu das viele nicht spielen, aber ich tendiere dazu, das mehr Leute wegen dem Wetter gar nicht mehr spielen.
Aber das mit dem "Sommerloch" ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## Michithekiller (20. April 2011)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Rift trägt vielleicht einen Teil dazu das viele nicht spielen, aber ich tendiere dazu, das mehr Leute wegen dem Wetter gar nicht mehr spielen.
> Aber das mit dem "Sommerloch" ist ja nichts neues.




Sommerloch? Haben wir schon Sommer? Was machen die Leute erst im Sommer :x Unsere Raidtage/zeiten sind so abgestimmt das keiner um seine Freizeit fürchten muss, bei den Wochenenraid´s ist meist 19uhr schluß und unter der Woche ist eh 20.30uhr feierabend. Der großteil unserer 10er Gruppe weiß nicht mal was RIFT ist bzw wir spielen auch fast en Jahr so zusammen, hocken täglich aufn TS und haben fun. Klar werden wir im Sommer ne Pause einlegen sofern kein neuer Content kommt, derzeit ist die motivation riesig neue Hc Raidbosse zu legen und dazu am abend noch raus und das Wetter genießen.


----------



## Arkanoss (20. April 2011)

Naja "Sommerloch" hin oder her ... selbst dafür gibts ne feine metode beides zu haben... 	einfach Laptop nehm... an strand legen sonne ,mädels ettc geniesen und bei warte pausen auch mal ins wasser spring ... zurück gehn wieder in sand flatschen.. und weiter zocken  klappt wunderbar und man hat alles um sich herum selbst den sommer hehehe...


----------



## pastranora (20. April 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> hocken täglich aufn TS und haben fun.



Ich glaube das gibt es einen Film darüber, dass die nerds den Atomaren Krieg überleben, weil sie sich nicht ins freie begeben haben.


----------



## Phenyl19 (20. April 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Sommerloch? Haben wir schon Sommer? Was machen die Leute erst im Sommer :x Unsere Raidtage/zeiten sind so abgestimmt das keiner um seine Freizeit fürchten muss, bei den Wochenenraid´s ist meist 19uhr schluß und unter der Woche ist eh 20.30uhr feierabend. Der großteil unserer 10er Gruppe weiß nicht mal was RIFT ist bzw wir spielen auch fast en Jahr so zusammen, hocken täglich aufn TS und haben fun. Klar werden wir im Sommer ne Pause einlegen sofern kein neuer Content kommt, derzeit ist die motivation riesig neue Hc Raidbosse zu legen und dazu am abend noch raus und das Wetter genießen.



Kalendarisch gesehen ist noch kein Sommer. Guck doch mal aus deinem Kellerfenster raus die Sonne scheint und es sind 25°C, hat was sommerliches finde ich.
Naja ich gehe,wenn ich nicht grad arbeite lieber Tags über raus, und genieße die Sonne und raide Abends.


----------



## dhorwyn (22. April 2011)

1 Abwanderung in der gesamten Gilde, und der war auch Raidmember, allerdings Melee von denen wir genug haben. 

3 habens getestet (von knapp 30 Leuten), 2 waren der Meinung "ich brauch kein WoW in anderer Grafik", der dritte ist RL-Leute gefolgt die nicht WoW gespielt haben davor sondern Lotro.


Die meisten Abwanderungen hatten wir mit AoC Release für den Probemonat danach kamen alle ALLE wieder (ich spiel bis heute ab und an aoc weils mir ganz gut spass macht), bei Warhammer warens schon weniger (kamen auch ALLE wieder) bei Aion warens 5 (kamen 4 wieder) naja und eben nun Rift - 1 Abgang. In wotlk hat die halbe gilde lotro gespielt nachdem wir naxx+drachen clear hatten und keiner mehr bock hatte.

Sommerloch (Ferien/Urlaub Juni-Sep) ist bei uns kein Problem, sind im 10er relativ flexibel mit mal nen Tag verschieben, und der Rooster ist auch groß genug, gehen halt mal ein paar Leute mit die normalerweise nicht mit raiden aber gut genug equipped sind, legt man halt mal 1id nicht alles was sonst aufm speiseplan steht.


----------



## candyman3700 (22. April 2011)

ja , ich bin zum beispiel auch abgewandert grafik ist in wow einfach scheise verstehe nicht warum bei den heutigen möglichkeiten nichts gemacht wird^^


----------



## Provieh (23. April 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Bei uns liegt es ebenfalls nicht an RIFT. Es ist mehr die Sommerpause. Ich persönlich habe nicht mehr die große Lust auf WoW. Cata ist nur das neue WotLK und die nörgelnde Community nimmt einen den ganzen Spaß, da so vieles grundlos generft wird. Allerdings würde ich nicht zu RIFT wechseln. *Ich warte auf GW2 und dann werde ich höhstwahrscheinlich WoW komplett Adieu sagen. ^^*



/sign 

Wenn's nicht Aion oder Rift ist, dann wirds GW2 sein. 
Nunja, ehrlich gesagt, auch ich stelle immer mehr fest, die meisten Leute bei uns raiden nicht mehr wirklich mit Begeisterung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (23. April 2011)

naja den cata content haben jetzt auch ziemlich viele ausgelutscht, ich darf mich noch nen paarmal die woche zu alákir hm gesellen und 4std wipen bis er dann iwann mal liegt und das wars dann auch und was mich schockt, der nächste patch ändert nix daran, weil ja nur 2 alte 5er inis neu aufgesetzt werden, also blizz gibt sich momentan nicht viel mühe kommt mir zumindest so vor


----------



## candyman3700 (23. April 2011)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> naja den cata content haben jetzt auch ziemlich viele ausgelutscht, ich darf mich noch nen paarmal die woche zu alákir hm gesellen und 4std wipen bis er dann iwann mal liegt und das wars dann auch und was mich schockt, der nächste patch ändert nix daran, weil ja nur 2 alte 5er inis neu aufgesetzt werden, also blizz gibt sich momentan nicht viel mühe kommt mir zumindest so vor



geb dir absolut recht mit so viel kohle müsste doch bei weitem mehr drin sein


----------



## Russelkurt (23. April 2011)

unser maintank ist zu rift abgewandert und schaut nur ab und an mal ins ts rein, um den kontakt zu uns nicht zu verlieren. ich finds schade eine gruppe mitten im progress, so schleppend er auch sein mag, für ein anderes spiel hängen zu lassen....


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. April 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> unser maintank ist zu rift abgewandert und schaut nur ab und an mal ins ts rein, um den kontakt zu uns nicht zu verlieren. ich finds schade eine gruppe mitten im progress, so schleppend er auch sein mag, für ein anderes spiel hängen zu lassen....




Tja wie du es selbst gesagt hast SPIEL


----------



## Vierus (23. April 2011)

Jeder soll das spielen was er mag .. Es gibt bestimmt auch noch andere gute tanks die zu euch in die gilde wandern möchten


----------



## Yekàró (23. April 2011)

An Rift liegt es sicherlich nicht, es liegt er an dem Real Game dort wo son großer Gelblicher Kreis oben im Himmel zu sehen ist und es 25 Grad sind, ist ja wohl logisch das man an sonem Früh Sommer nicht vorm Rechner hängt


----------



## steakpfanne (23. April 2011)

Aus unserem Raidkader habs nur ich ausprobiert & habs relativ schnell wieder sein lassen  Aber gibt ja genug andere Gründe - Sommerflaute - Die letzten Wochen waren (zumindest in Bayern) Abiprüfungen (wohu bestanden ) - Viele warten auf 4.2 da der aktuelle Content ziemlich leergefarmt ist


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. April 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> unser maintank ist zu rift abgewandert und schaut nur ab und an mal ins ts rein, um den kontakt zu uns nicht zu verlieren. ich finds schade eine gruppe mitten im progress, so schleppend er auch sein mag, für ein anderes spiel hängen zu lassen....



Also soll er wegen euch ein Spiel weiterspielen, das ihm keinen Spaß mehr macht? Seltsames soziales Bewusstsein.


----------



## Pöserpursche (23. April 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Und Bosskämpfe immer schwerer zu machen und immer mehr Movement und Aufmerksamkeit zu verlangen
> ist auch nicht die beste Idee. Bei uns haben 3 ältere Spieler das Handtuch geworfen, weil sie einfach keinen
> Spaß an "Super Mario 3D" haben. Sie wollen nicht rennen, hüpfen, da aufpassen und dort hin klicken.



Göttlich. Herrlich.
Dachte ich bin alleine...

Sry für off Topic. Aber ein simples Tank n Spank spiel, was wow immer war zu jem Jump n Run verkommen zu lassen... Naja, brauch sich Blizz nich zu wundern wenn die Leute zu anderen, teilweise simpleren MMOs abwandern.

Hat sich eh mit D3 gegessen. (hoff ich jedenfalls das man da nich auch mehr vor mobs wegrennen muss *grins)


----------



## candyman3700 (24. April 2011)

blizzard schläft und schläft hoffe sie wachen irgendwan auf^^


----------



## Fedaykin (24. April 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> blizzard schläft und schläft hoffe sie wachen irgendwan auf^^



Manche haben keine Ahnung und keine Ahnung, hoffentlich ändert sich das irgendwann.


----------



## Kamsi (24. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Manche haben keine Ahnung und keine Ahnung, hoffentlich ändert sich das irgendwann.



Manche wissen nicht wann man einfach mal die .... halten soll  hoffentlich ändert sich das mal irgendwann


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2011)

Nein!


----------



## Fedaykin (26. April 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Manche wissen nicht wann man einfach mal die .... halten soll  hoffentlich ändert sich das mal irgendwann



Solange so viel geistiger Dünnpfiff getippt wird, wird sich das nie ändern. Glaub mir


----------

